# Lafarge seting compound



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Has anyone Used this?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

never used there mud or drywall but looked at their site,interesting and worth a try.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

me either


----------



## ajpepe72 (Aug 16, 2008)

Its our compound of choice here in the uk, great for flexes as when you scrape them back for second coat it only takes off the nibs, their uk rival, british gypsum compound takes great chunks off the flex when we scrape it back, so lafarge only for me.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

ajpepe is certainteed a player in your area they claim that they are one of the global leaders worldwide in gypsym products i know that when they took over bpb they reformulated compounds here (for the better) but in other parts of the world have different formulas and products, have you tried there board/mud in the uk?


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Suppllier must have been out of 45 durabond sent out some lafarge.It was like running stiff ass plus 3 and would barely stick to the wall, then thinned a little and was a little better, set in about 20 min. overall not impressed I'll stick to durabond if it aint broke don't fix it.At least durabond is creamy and stays consistant in the pail, I made a mess fighting this mud.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Aug 16, 2008)

The 3 main suppliers in the uk are Lafarge, british gypsum and knauff.
Apple24 : the joint filler we use here has a working time of 60 minutes and sets in 90, so not sure if the u.s market has different specs. What does it say on the bag ? We've never had a problem with lafarge products. Lafarge is also convenient for us as the factory is about 5 miles from my house.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I only use BG if i'm supplying. Used some Lafarge the other day and there were globs of gum or something in the fast set. Also, the easy sand or whatever it is called is coarser, and if you box a whole ceiling, when you drop back to blend in the butt joints to the tapers, it rolls up. It's ****e as far as i'm concerned.And as for Knauf. There aren't enough expletives in the dictionary to describe that stuff.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

ajpepe I've researched certainteed and the sell in over 200 countries as well as the uk, you sound like a hot mud guy as i am a light weight mud man but certainteed has a full range of chemically setting compounds to try.
If you can get some in your area I'd be curious to hear your comparison/feedback on the differences between your regularly used mud's and there's.
out here when certainteeds lab guys reformulate they give us free sample batches for input and feedback which is why i won't change again with a manufacturer with that kind of quality control that depends on us the contractors having the final say I'd have to be crazy to use anything else.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, we hot mud first and second coat with a final finish coat of air drying.
we will only use BG on the walls and ceilings, never for internals as it dries too hard and as we always give the internals a final sand by hand to get them perfect, we like the softness of the "lafarge joint cement Xtra".
Its interesting, as forthe last four weeks we have been running demos at Lafarge. They have hired us to do one day a week to show their sales reps what we like and dislike about their products, and also show them how we tape with their products along with BG, knauff and USG.


----------

